# Safe Injection Techniques, From BD



## regular

The guide and video below covers nearly everything someone needs to know about injecting. 

Link to the full PDF: http://filesmelt.com/dl/Safe_injection_techniques.pdf


----------



## LeanHerm

Great post regs.


----------



## PFM

Great find Regs.


----------



## losieloos

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Nattydread

Great post. Wish that stuff was around when I started.


----------



## mabdelrasoul

Thanks for the post bro


----------



## Capt'n Ron

Very good information. Has anyone tried the z track method? I don't think I could keep both hands on one VG long enough to get 3 ml through a 25 ga pin and still breath enough to stay conscious.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I've done ztrack. I wound up with a little blood pooled under the skin every time. With a pin hole. A massage therapist pointed it out to me once. How nice of her :l


----------



## Jada

Awesome post!


----------



## AlphaD

Great information Regs................thanks for posting up.


----------



## amore169

I think I might have to start injecting myself cause my wife doesn't want to do it anymore. Thanks for the post.


----------



## don draco

Thanks for this Regs


----------



## Bicepticon

Good info!!...


----------



## regular

PillarofBalance said:


> I've done ztrack. I wound up with a little blood pooled under the skin every time. With a pin hole. A massage therapist pointed it out to me once. How nice of her :l



I've noticed that you can Z-track after the shot. Try injecting the oil then move the skin to one side after you pull the needle out. It prevents the oil from leaking out and I don't get those little bruises.


----------



## goesto11

great stuff. Thanks Reg


----------



## Yaya

Inject and shut up


----------



## Hero Swole

You gotta hit the muscle at a straight angle. That prevents the "pinch".


----------



## Hanzo

I've seen a ton of these, renderings and videos. This is by far the best yet.

Thanks much Reg.


----------



## Hanzo

Yaya said:


> Inject and shut up



That's the only way brother.


----------



## Fidelity

Thanks for this


----------



## M_T Pockets

Thanks for the great post. Now who lives close by to inject me w some Tes lol


----------



## BolicPig

Does anyone know what size needles are to be used?

Unrelated question: I've been trying to post a new thread on a different topic, and for some reason the forum is not allowing me to write anywhere below the introduction. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## NbleSavage

BolicPig said:


> Does anyone know what size needles are to be used?
> 
> Unrelated question: I've been trying to post a new thread on a different topic, and for some reason the forum is not allowing me to write anywhere below the introduction. Any help will be much appreciated.



I pin IM with a 23g. Its personal preference.


----------



## THE

Awesome post.  Thanks reg.


----------



## LostTime

BolicPig said:


> Does anyone know what size needles are to be used?



Entirely up to you and what you're injecting.  I use 22g 1.5" for delts, glutes and ventro glutes, and 23g 1" for both leg locations.  I don't have the patience to push oil thru anything smaller than a 23g.  And at 3ml per injection, even a 23g takes a good 30secs if you're not blasting it in there.  

For water-based, 29g is fine.


----------



## giga_gigante

great post..


----------



## cybrsage

I blatantly stole this from another board:

The CDC now advices against aspirating for IM injections.

http://www.nnpnetwork.org/Uploads/EBP aspiration poster 9 25 12 for iowa .pdf

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/appendices/D/vacc_admin.pdf


----------



## PillarofBalance

cybrsage said:


> I blatantly stole this from another board:
> 
> The CDC now advices against aspirating for IM injections.
> 
> http://www.nnpnetwork.org/Uploads/EBP aspiration poster 9 25 12 for iowa .pdf
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/appendices/D/vacc_admin.pdf


Interesting that they are also saying don't use dorsal glute for IM inject site.


----------



## PRANK

Great post.  I've been wanting to try the Ventrogluteal site but im a little nervous


----------



## knightmare999

Jambax said:


> Just make sure to get both wieners in my butt at the same time.


Sounds like a plan


----------



## sctxms

I have found the calf works well for 2cc or less but my thighs are the easiest to reach due to shoulder injuries I can't reach my glutes lol


----------



## Trippy13.EM

Good info. I just started my 1st cycle. I still get nervous when I pin


----------



## Metalhead1

Trippy13.EM said:


> Good info. I just started my 1st cycle. I still get nervous when I pin



Give it time. It'll be second nature in no time. Good luck


----------



## Jin

Trippy13.EM said:


> Good info. I just started my 1st cycle. I still get nervous when I pin



Look forward to the day when you'll look forward to it!


----------



## Chillinlow

Trippy13.EM said:


> Good info. I just started my 1st cycle. I still get nervous when I pin



Easier said then done but the less nervous you are the smoother it will go.


----------



## Mr.Asteroids

Great post, thanks!


----------



## Ivery

Did my first ventro shot and damn!! Took almost a week to get over.


----------



## PillarofBalance

It happens to some. Crippled me for a weekend that's for sure.


----------



## andy

I don't aspirate) ups?

but a good video. liked it


----------



## Gadawg

All I do is pecs now


----------



## notsoswoleCPA

andy said:


> I don't aspirate) ups?
> 
> but a good video. liked it



I'm to the point where I stopped aspirating.  I find I have PIP due to less tissue damage this way.  Granted, I did aspirate for 6 months, but I never pulled back blood, so I recently stopped caring, lol.  What is the worst thing that will happen?  A little, or a LOT of coughing?


----------



## Elivo

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm to the point where I stopped aspirating.  I find I have PIP due to less tissue damage this way.  Granted, I did aspirate for 6 months, but I never pulled back blood, so I recently stopped caring, lol.  What is the worst thing that will happen?  A little, or a LOT of coughing?




The odds of hitting a vessel are slim and from what ive seen most people go their whole lives on TRT or running cycles and never have it happen. But if it does i think the result would probably depend on the person.  Ive seen people have reactions to the exact same medication, one person will have little to no real reactions some will be on deaths door.
But given the areas that most people self inject, the odds like i said are very slim.  
I would be more worried about hitting a nerve esp when doing glutes than i would a vein or artery.


----------



## Johnny

Excellent read. I will give it a shot next injection


----------



## Seeker

safe injection technique. put needle in vial, pull desired ml, pin in da butt, insert juice in butt, pull needle out of butt.  get big


----------



## Trump

The wisdom that you speak amazes me at times.



Seeker said:


> safe injection technique. put needle in vial, pull desired ml, pin in da butt, insert juice in butt, pull needle out of butt.  get big


----------



## BRICKS

Elivo said:


> The odds of hitting a vessel are slim and from what ive seen most people go their whole lives on TRT or running cycles and never have it happen. But if it does i think the result would probably depend on the person.  Ive seen people have reactions to the exact same medication, one person will have little to no real reactions some will be on deaths door.
> But given the areas that most people self inject, the odds like i said are very slim.
> I would be more worried about hitting a nerve esp when doing glutes than i would a vein or artery.



It would be a superficial nerve if any.  Your main nerves run close to the artery and vein associated.  I use 2" and 4" needles for extremity regional blocks.  Where you're going to be pinning AAS you're far short of anything big.  Just superficial branches of nerves, and if you stick in of those the worst that's gonna happen is a little discomfort.


----------



## Mazphysique

Stupid question here but what happens if you aspirate and draw blood does the medication you drew up now have to go to waste? Sorry newbie here just did my first pin Monday. Thanks


----------



## DNW

Seeker said:


> safe injection technique. put needle in vial, pull desired ml, pin in da butt, insert juice in butt, pull needle out of butt.  get big



I still dont get it.  Explain it to me like I'm a marine.


----------



## BrotherJ

Seeker said:


> safe injection technique. put needle in vial, pull desired ml, pin in da butt, insert juice in butt, pull needle out of butt.  get big



Science!!!!


----------



## FireFit88

I’ve always found it easier if someone helps me. It must be a mental thing for me to do it to myself


----------



## SFB

I swapped to ventrogluteal after weeks of fear. Dont feel a thing and pip was no more, its fantastic! Until today. went to low. Limping now  
dumb arse stupid thing to do. im use to using the mirror but got cocky and thought i knew where I was.


----------



## KingoftheNorth

Good info! I’m a glutes and delts guy but want to try delts or even traps.

I will not do quads anymore and no way calfs. Bi and tri I don’t like the thought of either.


----------



## SpanishFly

One thing I can suggest (I know, I'm pretty new to suggest things) is to use a larger gauge needle to fill the syringe.  My GF does my shots (she's a nurse) and the needles I pin with (prescribed by TRT clinic) are 25 gauge and made extraction kind of difficult, so she brought home some 18 gauge needles just to fill the shot then switch to the 25 for the shot.


----------



## SpanishFly

KingoftheNorth said:


> Good info! I’m a glutes and delts guy but want to try delts or even traps.
> 
> I will not do quads anymore and no way calfs. Bi and tri I don’t like the thought of either.


I've done glutes, thighs and shoulders. I will never to thighs again. I don't even feel any pain in the glute shot (was worried I wasn't getting into the muscle) and the shoulder is fine.  I've gotten hundreds of shots for work over the years, mostly in the shoulders, so I guess I prefer it there now.


----------



## MisterSuperGod

SpanishFly said:


> One thing I can suggest (I know, I'm pretty new to suggest things) is to use a larger gauge needle to fill the syringe.  My GF does my shots (she's a nurse) and the needles I pin with (prescribed by TRT clinic) are 25 gauge and made extraction kind of difficult, so she brought home some 18 gauge needles just to fill the shot then switch to the 25 for the shot.



i know a lot of guys do this, but i still snicker at it every time. Most UGLs opt for the cheapest stoppers they can get so in effect you're taking a chance of coring the stopper with an 18g harpoon and contaminating a vial to save what, maybe 60 seconds?


----------



## dmanuk

It's not on the chart, but sub q into the love handle area on the side of your body is a good spot.


----------



## IronSoul

Damn I miss regs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass

MisterSuperGod said:


> i know a lot of guys do this, but i still snicker at it every time. Most UGLs opt for the cheapest stoppers they can get so in effect you're taking a chance of coring the stopper with an 18g harpoon and contaminating a vial to save what, maybe 60 seconds?


I’ve been using 22g and they still tear up 12 ml vials I might start using 25s


----------



## SpanishFly

MisterSuperGod said:


> i know a lot of guys do this, but i still snicker at it every time. Most UGLs opt for the cheapest stoppers they can get so in effect you're taking a chance of coring the stopper with an 18g harpoon and contaminating a vial to save what, maybe 60 seconds?


Well there ya go. I thought I had a small piece of advice that could maybe hlep folks, but guess I'm wrong lol. Damn. That's a good point though, and I'm still on my first vial so I haven't had that issue yet. Thanks for pointing that out to me.


----------



## SpanishFly

Posted in wrong thread, cannot delete.


----------



## Walter_first

Good post.


----------

